# Very first Attempt at a Fursuit Head! In progress...



## LouGarou92 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi everyone! Nice to meet you. 
I'm looking for a little C&C on my very first attempt at a fursuit head, before I get so far I can't fix it!
The carving is a little rough, I know. It'll be smoothed out some before adding fur.  And if the eyes aren't even, well, I kind of haphazardly stuck the paper ones on just for these photos. The marker on the foam was also for the pics, just to make it obvious that I'm going for a GSD!
So...yeah, here's my still-unnamed, semi-toony, GSD head foam work.









(this one was before it had a tongue, forgive the wad of fabric lol)








Just to show the back of the ears.

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## LouGarou92 (Oct 23, 2016)

Shoot...just realized this is in the wrong forum!
Would it be possible to get it moved to Critiques+Tutorials?
Sorry...this is my first time ever posting.


----------



## Rant (Oct 23, 2016)

One of the admins will get to it.


----------



## Malcolm Deer (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice job so far. I would suggest coloring in the eyes a little better so that you can't see the white bleeding out of of the colors.


----------



## LouGarou92 (Oct 24, 2016)

Malcolm Deer said:


> Nice job so far. I would suggest coloring in the eyes a little better so that you can't see the white bleeding out of of the colors.



Those aren't the real eyes, lol. Just temporary paper ones I stuck in to hide the holes for the pics!
Here's a real eye. I won't be attaching them until post-furring, so this isn't *exactly* the final position, but close.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 26, 2016)

It looks really good to me. How much experience did you have to do this? I'm an amateur and kinda wanna know how you've gotten such a good result out of your first try.


----------



## yonu (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks good to me

yonubear


----------



## LouGarou92 (Oct 26, 2016)

MEDS said:


> It looks really good to me. How much experience did you have to do this? I'm an amateur and kinda wanna know how you've gotten such a good result out of your first try.


Thank you! 
I'm a hobby artist with some experience in 3D media, like clay ect. I read up on making your own head and checked the forums out to see common beginner mistakes to avoid before I started.  That's really it! I'm glad you like it and wish you success in your suits!


----------



## LouGarou92 (Oct 26, 2016)

A little update...smoothed out the foam a bit, added some inner ear material, and sculpted teeth!
These are paper eyes still, but I made better ones for the photos. Not their final placement.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 27, 2016)

looks very good, will be interesting to see how this finishes up.


----------



## LouGarou92 (Oct 30, 2016)

Have an update! I covered it in duct tape to make a pattern...and these are the real eyes now, not just paper substitutes.
Granted, they are not attached, just taped on for photos again, but I actually paid attention to positioning this time.
Hope you like!
(Pic heavy post- last image is *without* the eyes in place)

EDIT: Added in a colorized image!


----------



## LycanTheory (Oct 31, 2016)

So far, so good.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks like your progress is coming along nicely.


----------



## LouGarou92 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone. 
The positive comments are making me feel good about this whole project, lol.


----------



## LouGarou92 (Nov 3, 2016)

Fur came in!
I have it all cut out and pinned in place. No seams are sewn or fur actually attached here, and DEFINITELY needs a shave, but you can really get an idea for the finished product now!
Thanks for keeping with me so far!


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice, definitely starting to take shape.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for keeping us up to date. Looks great!


----------



## LouGarou92 (Nov 6, 2016)

Oookay. Finished attaching the fur, except for his ears!
It was a lot of gluing and sewing, lol...but I think I did alright hiding the seams.

I'm going to finish him tomorrow, if all goes as planned. I need to buy a trimmer/shaver/whatever. Fur is currently sloppily scissor trimmed so I could A) sew it a little easier and B) get an idea of what he'll look like.
So he needs ears, smoothing out, some details (going to be hand-dyeing some markings on)...and I'll be adding fleece "eyeliner" to the eyes, to smooth the transition there too.


----------



## LouGarou92 (Nov 6, 2016)

Done! Hope you all like him!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow this is really great for a first try! You've done so well! You should be proud!


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 7, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Wow this is really great for a first try! You've done so well! You should be proud!



This ^

This is an excellent first try! I'm hella impressed. Good job!


----------

